# Nica Libre Torpedo Cigar Review - Hard to find



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had rouble finding this cigar in any B&M in my area, although I was not looking all that hard. I catullay found them on-line for a good price. ...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Torpedo Cigar Review - Hard to find


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tons of these on the Devil Site...cmon, ya know you want to go there.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I think this is a Jon-Bot post... that review is by "Darbarian"


----------

